# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Zgjedhjet e përgjithshme ne Kosovë

## Auroraa

Tung,

Zgjedhjet po afrohen ne Kosove. Deshta te di per kosovaret sa do dalin ne zgjedhje. per ju qe jeni ketu.. 

Nese po per kend do votoni nese nuk eshte sekret a?

Une do dal ne zgjedhje do votoj per Behxhet Pacollin.

Po JU?
Tungitos pra.

----------


## zANë

Normale qe te gjithe jane te vetedijshem se pjesmarrja ne zgjedhje eshte e rendesishme dhe obligim moral i gjdo qytetari te Kosoves.


Goxha kanditat po votojshe ti :ngerdheshje: 
E di B.Pacolli ku eshte parlamenti i Kosoves?!
Se Kosoven nje zot e di si e ka gjete ne Harte besoj rastesisht po nuk e di nese aty jan vendodhjet e institucioneve tona.

Hajt Tung dhe ti

----------


## alibaba

> Une do dal ne zgjedhje do votoj per Behxhet Pacollin.


Lumja ti, për kon po votojshe. Sa po të marr lakmi.
Unë për veti nuk po dal n'zgjedhje.

----------


## D&G Feminine

> Lumja ti, për kon po votojshe. Sa po të marr lakmi.
> Unë për veti nuk po dal n'zgjedhje.


Une do t'zgjidhja ty po te votoja atje  :buzeqeshje: 

edhe Dodonin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Auroraa

> Lumja ti, për kon po votojshe. Sa po të marr lakmi.
> Unë për veti nuk po dal n'zgjedhje.



*Del ne zgjedhje dhe voto per behgjet Pacollin.* 
E di , shume kosovar nuk do dalin ne zgjedhje sepse jane te zhgenjyer nga gjendja ketu  ne Kosove, nga parregullesit e sene sene por mendoj qe eshte  obligim si qytetar te Kosoves te dalim .

----------


## Auroraa

> Goxha kanditat po votojshe ti
> E di B.Pacolli ku eshte parlamenti i Kosoves?!
> Se Kosoven nje zot e di si e ka gjete ne Harte besoj rastesisht po nuk e di nese aty jan vendodhjet e institucioneve tona.
> 
> Hajt Tung dhe ti




1. Behgjet Pacolli is number one, normal qe e votoj . 
2. Mabetex me Behgjet Pacollin kane ndertu parlamentin e Kosoves , si nuk e di ku eshte?. 
3. Ne Kosove ka lindur B.Pacolli , tani eshte kthyer per ta ndertuar Kosoven.

Cheers tash

----------


## zANë

> 1. Behgjet Pacolli is number one, normal qe e votoj . 
> 2. Mabetex me Behgjet Pacollin kane ndertu parlamentin e Kosoves , si nuk e di ku eshte?. 
> 3. Ne Kosove ka lindur B.Pacolli , tani eshte kthyer per ta ndertuar Kosoven.
> 
> Cheers tash


Per cfare nr one moj?
Dhe tani eshte kthyer e the edhe vete,po deri tani moj vajz e di ti dhe pacolli yt sa sakrifica sa gjaku sa mundi u be te arrhet deri ketu ku jemi sot?

Ahhh jo  kjo ska rendesi se deri tani nuk do ecte biznesi mire tani po pse mos te kthehet gjdo gje do i shkon mire ne biznes.

----------


## Auroraa

> Per cfare nr one moj?
> Dhe tani eshte kthyer e the edhe vete,po deri tani moj vajz e di ti dhe pacolli yt sa sakrifica sa gjaku sa mundi u be te arrhet deri ketu ku jemi sot?
> 
> Ahhh jo kjo ska rendesi se deri tani nuk do ecte biznesi mire tani po pse mos te kthehet gjdo gje do i shkon mire ne biznes.



Cfare gjaku , per cfare sakrifice e ke fjalen / cka eshte bere : te tregoj une  , korrupsion si semundje e pasheruar ketu te ne.  parregullesi, hajni, nepotizem e shume sume cka. bere per bere kane bere nderkombetaret ne KS se keta politikanet tane qe jane ne pushtet jane  vetem servila karrshi tyre  dhe asgje tjeter dhe pike. nejse ska lidhje

----------


## zANë

> Cfare gjaku , per cfare sakrifice e ke fjalen / cka eshte bere : te tregoj une  , korrupsion si semundje e pasheruar ketu te ne.  parregullesi, hajni, nepotizem e shume sume cka. bere per bere kane bere nderkombetaret ne KS se keta politikanet tane qe jane ne pushtet jane  vetem servila karrshi tyre  dhe asgje tjeter dhe pike. nejse ska lidhje


O vajz e di ca po flet?
Te lutem hapi syt mire se veshet i paske te mushur edhe ate keq fare te pakten syt hapi dhe shikoje realitetin me mire... :shkelje syri: 

Tani si cfare gjake moj po thua?
Jo tani shiko ta them une ty se ti mua asgje nuk me the ne fakt me erdhi keq ate qe lexova nga ty.

Ne Ks kishte lufte zonjush u vrane shumeeee e di bota kete gje ishish Shqiptar Merita jo nderkombetar :shkelje syri: 

Sa i perket skrificave bejme gjdo dite nga me te ndryshmet si politikanet tone ashtu edhe populli keto po i bejem per hire te pavarsis ti deshmojme botes se e meritojm pavarsin
Si thua ti nuk eshte sakrific per nje familje Shqiptare ne Ks sot te ja shtrin doren nje familje serbe per integrim?Llogjiko pak te lutem

Korrupcion ka dhe ne shtet tjera moj ne te pakten as shtet nuk jemi mos ma hap barkun plssssss.

P.S.Po po te nderkombetaret mbaju ti....

----------


## alibaba

> Del ne zgjedhje dhe voto per behgjet Pacollin. 
> E di , shume kosovar nuk do dalin ne zgjedhje sepse jane te zhgenjyer nga gjendja ketu ne Kosove, nga parregullesit e sene sene por mendoj qe eshte obligim si qytetar te Kosoves te dalim .


Zgjedhjet duhet të bojkotohen, sepse ato janë një mashtrim. Kot e ke që zgjedh, pushtetin e ka tjetërkush, ne jemi të okupuar.




> Une do t'zgjidhja ty po te votoja atje 
> 
> edhe Dodonin


  :ngerdheshje:  hej flm shumë, e ke dhe ti një kolltuk të rezervuar  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## zANë

alibaba e nese bojkotohen cili eshte perfitimi yne?Ne favor te kujt do ishte bojkotimi?
 :shkelje syri:

----------


## RaPSouL

Ishalla votohet ma i miri dhe fiton ma i miri , ne kete situat qe gjendet Kosova i duhen udheheqes te mencur dhe qe kan aritut me merita deri ne pozitat e tyre , sepse ndryshe pavaresia sa me shume largohet , keshtu qe sa me shume te votoni , dhe ishalla votohet i sakti  :shkelje syri:

----------


## alibaba

> alibaba e nese bojkotohen cili eshte perfitimi yne?Ne favor te kujt do ishte bojkotimi?


Mos-votimi tregon që populli nuk i beson asnjërit hajdut, përveç kësaj është edhe një hap drejt revolucionit.
Është e kuptueshme që edhe vetëm 1% e popullësisë të dalë në zgjedhje, përsëri UNMIK-u do t'i pranojë zgjedhjet si të ligjshme. Atyre nuk u intereson pse shumica e popullësisë nuk merr pjesë në zgjedhje. Përveç kësaj, edhe herën e kaluar në zgjedhje kanë marrë pjesë më pak se gjysma e zgjedhësve.
Mirëpo, me rëndësi është që ne të mos e votojmë. Pse t'i lejojmë me dorën tonë, që të na vjedhin. Mendoj se këtu nuk më vend për reklama partiake, jo ky tjetri më i mirë jo aj më i mirë, që të gjithë janë njësoj, u pa se çka janë. Edhe Behxhet Pacollin e kanë ftue kta të hujt për interesa politike, për me ju thanë popullit se kta që kenë deri tash ishin hajna e tash ja ky ma i mirë. Po edhe aj s'ka kah del ndryshe. Përderisa ka krijue parti, aj është pjesë e këtij pushteti kolonial, sepse nuk mund të krijosh parti pa e pranue pushtetin diktatorial të UNMIK-ut.
Mos-pjesëmarrja në zgjedhje u tregon atyre politikanëve gabelë se populli i konsideron ata si copa plehu, mbeturina e jo njerëz.

----------


## alibaba

> Ishalla votohet ma i miri dhe fiton ma i miri , ne kete situat qe gjendet Kosova i duhen udheheqes te mencur dhe qe kan aritut me merita deri ne pozitat e tyre , sepse ndryshe pavaresia sa me shume largohet , keshtu qe sa me shume te votoni , dhe ishalla votohet i sakti


Ma i miri, e ma i sakti mund të jetë vetëm ai që sundon bashkë me popullin. Këta që ti thua t'i votojmë, janë ata që çështjen e Kosovës e kanë bërë si çështje personale. Shkojnë në Vienë, shkojnë në Njujork, bajnë pazare shesin toka, shesin komuna, shtyjnë pavarësinë, kthehn në Kosovë vjedhin popullin.
Se largohet pavarësia nuk është faji te pjesëmarrja ose jo në zgjedhje, pavarësinë po e shtyjnë këta politikanët e tu, se ju konvenon ashtu, se vjedhin miliona, e po e shtrydhin popullin. 

Mos dilni në zgjedhje.
Mos votoni plehrat kundërmuesë.

----------


## biligoa

> Tung,
> 
> Zgjedhjet po afrohen ne Kosove. Deshta te di per kosovaret sa do dalin ne zgjedhje. per ju qe jeni ketu.. 
> 
> Nese po per kend do votoni nese nuk eshte sekret a?
> 
> Une do dal ne zgjedhje do votoj per Behxhet Pacollin.
> 
> Po JU?
> Tungitos pra.


e mjera kosove e mjera si te kane katandisur

----------


## zANë

> Mos-votimi tregon që populli nuk i beson asnjërit hajdut, përveç kësaj është edhe një hap drejt revolucionit.
> Është e kuptueshme që edhe vetëm 1% e popullësisë të dalë në zgjedhje, përsëri UNMIK-u do t'i pranojë zgjedhjet si të ligjshme. Atyre nuk u intereson pse shumica e popullësisë nuk merr pjesë në zgjedhje. Përveç kësaj, edhe herën e kaluar në zgjedhje kanë marrë pjesë më pak se gjysma e zgjedhësve.
> Mirëpo, me rëndësi është që ne të mos e votojmë. Pse t'i lejojmë me dorën tonë, që të na vjedhin. Mendoj se këtu nuk më vend për reklama partiake, jo ky tjetri më i mirë jo aj më i mirë, që të gjithë janë njësoj, u pa se çka janë. Edhe Behxhet Pacollin e kanë ftue kta të hujt për interesa politike, për me ju thanë popullit se kta që kenë deri tash ishin hajna e tash ja ky ma i mirë. Po edhe aj s'ka kah del ndryshe. Përderisa ka krijue parti, aj është pjesë e këtij pushteti kolonial, sepse nuk mund të krijosh parti pa e pranue pushtetin diktatorial të UNMIK-ut.
> Mos-pjesëmarrja në zgjedhje u tregon atyre politikanëve gabelë se populli i konsideron ata si copa plehu, mbeturina e jo njerëz.


alibaba e kuptoj revoltimin tende :shkelje syri: 
Por nuk pajtohem me ty jo ne pergjithesi te jem e sakte :buzeqeshje:  ne duhet te dalim ne zgjedhje po prpiqemi te formojme shtet sovran dhe demokratik...E shikon si jemi bere eksperiment i botes?
Sa i perket politikaneve ne gjdo vend te botes ndodhin keso gjera une nuk e njohe asnje politikan qe nuk shahet,edhe kjo ska per te ndodh asnjeher ne historn e njerezimit per vete faktin sepse nuk mund ti kenaqesh te gjithe.

----------


## alibaba

> Por nuk pajtohem me ty jo ne pergjithesi te jem e sakte ne duhet te dalim ne zgjedhje po prpiqemi te formojme shtet sovran dhe demokratik...E shikon si jemi bere eksperiment i botes?


Edhe zgjedhjet janë pjesë e këtij eksperimenti. 
UNMIK po të thotë zgjedhi politikanët, por unë jam që sundoj këtu.
Ne jemi shumë larg nga formimi i shtetit të pavarur e demokratik. Tepër larg. Ne jemi duke shkuar nën kthetrat e Serbisë. Merre lexo Pakon e Ahtisarit që e kanë miratuar këta politikaj.
E sheh se ç'kanë miratuar.
Pastaj a të kanë treguar politikanët ty si qytetare se çfarë kanë shitur në Vienë?
A të kanë treguar se me cilin shtet i bie shtëpia jote, me Serbi a me UNMIK?
Lëri pallavrat e gabelëve, se janë tue na ba vorrin.

----------


## zANë

> Edhe zgjedhjet janë pjesë e këtij eksperimenti. 
> UNMIK po të thotë zgjedhi politikanët, por unë jam që sundoj këtu.
> Ne jemi shumë larg nga formimi i shtetit të pavarur e demokratik. Tepër larg. Ne jemi duke shkuar nën kthetrat e Serbisë. Merre lexo Pakon e Ahtisarit që e kanë miratuar këta politikaj.
> E sheh se ç'kanë miratuar.
> Pastaj a të kanë treguar politikanët ty si qytetare se çfarë kanë shitur në Vienë?
> A të kanë treguar se me cilin shtet i bie shtëpia jote, me Serbi a me UNMIK?
> Lëri pallavrat e gabelëve, se janë tue na ba vorrin.


Patjeter qe jane pjes e eksperimentit,pastaj eshte thik me dy theha dole ne zgjedhje voton politanent tane,prapUNIMK do jete ketu siqe the the vete,po nuk dole prap do na zene Koken  Uniku dhe Bota ,se nuk jemi te gatshem per pavarsi e gjera te tilla....Ne vertet jemi ne hall e kishim serbin ushtronte dhune si te donte mbi ne e taniiiii dhuna me e poshter psiqike po na behet.

Tek e fundit alibaba nuk eshte faji vetem i politikaneve jo se kerkuam liri eshte dasht ta fitojm si i ka hije jo duke dezertu nga lufta tere ai popull.....

----------


## alibaba

> Patjeter qe jane pjes e eksperimentit,pastaj eshte thik me dy theha dole ne zgjedhje voton politanent tane,prapUNIMK do jete ketu siqe the the vete,po nuk dole prap do na zene Koken Uniku dhe Bota ,se nuk jemi te gatshem per pavarsi e gjera te tilla....


Prandaj duhet të distancohemi i tërë populli na politikanët, sepse janë ata që vetëm thonë lepe peqe, çkado që të thonë të huajt. Na duhet një zë i fortë, që i mbron të drejtat e këtij populli. Politikanët nuk e kanë bërë. Zëri më i fortë është revolucioni me referendum.




> Tek e fundit alibaba nuk eshte faji vetem i politikaneve jo se kerkuam liri eshte dasht ta fitojm si i ka hije jo duke dezertu nga lufta tere ai popull.....


Nëse kemi dezerue, e kemi për vete. Nuk i kemi borxh UNMIK-ut që të na sundojë. Nuk i kemi borxh askujt asgjë, jemi ne ata që na kanë borxh të tjerët.

----------


## soKKol

Une do votoj per Veton Surroin, eshte me i menquri nga te gjithe dhe eshte per vetshpalljen e pavaresis se Kosoves.
Behxhet Pacolli ka nje prapavije te keqe per mendimin tim

----------

